# DMD-2 Unity



## aperaturek3 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, new forum member.  I had a question regarding the output volume of this guy.

First off, this thing sounds very cool.  I am super pleased with it minus i'm getting a volume drop once I engage this thing.  I read some other fv-1 threads on here about experimenting with some resistor values to help with this.

Looking at the schematic for the DMD-2,  would altering the resistor before the output, R17,  be the way to change the output volume?



thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (Mar 21, 2019)

Howdy!  Increasing R15 will increase the overall output volume.


----------



## aperaturek3 (Mar 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> Howdy!  Increasing R15 will increase the overall output volume.



hey thanks!  I had a feeling it might have been R15.  Thank you for the reply I will try that tomorrow.


----------

